# Tax Preparation Courses – Online



## matt01 (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone know of a quality online program for training in tax preparation? I know H&R Block and Jackson Hewitt have courses, though only JH has an online component and it isn’t for the Canadian system.


----------

